# anyone used a "softshell" jacket?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

i have a burton softshell that i love im in west virginia so its anywhere from freezing balls to hot as hell andi can use mine anyday theyre pretty warm if you layer n they keep youdry but on the warm days your not dying of heat i suggest you pick it up


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah I have a volcom one that I love cause on hot days at Bear I'll start sweatin like crazy then freeze on the lift, but these keep me dry, break the wind on the lift, and allow me to stay cool as I ride.

and you can always throw a regular jacket on underneath for added warmth if its a lil cooler but not enough to get your main jacket out. 

Bottom line, get it.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

alright cool thanks for the tips, i noticed it was 10k waterproof which really surprised me because they feel more like a sweatshirt than anything. plus i get 50% off of anything on DC's web site wich puts this jacket under 100 bucks, gotta be happy about that 


ps- i ride bear too


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

go soft shell
best thing is always layer and take layers off


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

rjattack19 said:


> alright cool thanks for the tips, i noticed it was 10k waterproof which really surprised me because they feel more like a sweatshirt than anything. plus i get 50% off of anything on DC's web site wich puts this jacket under 100 bucks, gotta be happy about that
> 
> 
> ps- i ride bear too


share the coupon code wit the rest of us


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i would but then i wouldnt be able to use it...its a one time deal


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i say go with the softshell. defintly worth it for the warmer days. plus i use it on rainy days to school and such.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

paintball_karl said:


> i say go with the softshell. defintly worth it for the warmer days. plus i use it on rainy days to school and such.


hey i like the rainy day part i never even thought of that...although i am in san diego and it rarely rains but still...you never know


----------

